# Fault Code 01423 Lateral Acceleration Sensor



## Dharm (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I cleared all my fault codes yesterday and plugged in the scanner in today with a code of 01423 Lateral Acceleration Sensor

But when i cleared the code yesterday the esp light went off, but when i did it today i didnt go off !?!?

Can anyone help on on what i need to do to fix the problem

Thanks
Dharm


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds like you need to fix the fault rather than just trying to clear it

That code is for your G200 sensor

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01423

Fix


T3RBO said:


> All info on below thread mate
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=70581&hilit=lateral+acceleration


----------



## Dharm (Feb 1, 2009)

Where can i get this sensor from without going to the stealers,

after reading all that - do i need a Vagcom to reset it to 0 ( not sure if i have read that correctly )

Thanks
Dharm


----------



## Dharm (Feb 1, 2009)

come on someone must know?


----------



## Dharm (Feb 1, 2009)

Bump for a reply?


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Take a look here:
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160486

You may find one on ttspares.com or ebay, I think :wink:


----------



## Dharm (Feb 1, 2009)

Im so confused about this....

Going to try and heat up the cabin as the mrs never has the heaters on and see if that work which i doubt!

If not then off comes the Panel under the steering and in with a new Sensor

Anyone know the part no. i think its the G200 or Fault code 01423

no actually tell a lie, I need someone to do it for me and tell me thats the problem..... and then fix it lol

Sorry Rant over

Dharm


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Part numbers on below thread

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160486&p=1643747&hilit=G200+part+number#p1643747


----------



## Dharm (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks T3rbo really appreciate the input

Dharm


----------

